# Whooooo



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

I'm released from hand surgeon. And no more pt.
He was surprised at my progress. 

Time for some celebration. ????????????????????????????????


----------



## kecwnp (Feb 25, 2018)

Wonderful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Great news! Time to return to sticks and string. ????


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

????????????????????????


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

Treat yourself to some special yarn?


----------



## knittyliz (Sep 16, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Terrific.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Yay for you. If I couldn't knit and crochet, I would find something else to pass my time, but I would miss it dearly.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Good news, Misty! Enjoy some knitting, but don't overdo.????????


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great news!!! Enjoy crafting. Be careful not to overdo it….


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Yippee!!


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Yay! Well done! Congratualations and happy knitting


----------



## Revelry (Sep 7, 2019)

I am so happy for you!


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Yay!!


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Good news !


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

That is good news


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> Yay for you. If I couldn't knit and crochet, I would find something else to pass my time, but I would miss it dearly.


I read and played solitaire on my tablet. I was bored out of my gord. I looked at patterns which made me want to try to knit or crochet. I looked at Pinterest. 
It's been a long 8 weeks......


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

That’s wonderful. Enjoy your crafting!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## katrapp (Mar 21, 2013)

Wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

???????????? answered fantastic


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

Great news!


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

????????????????. But very gently


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, pick up your needles and hooks and enjoy!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Good for you!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Well done what is the first item you fancy making .


----------



## Helene18 (Nov 10, 2017)

Such good news!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Great news but don't overdo anything.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Great news but don't overdo anything.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Super!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Super!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

That is such a great news. Please take care and enjoy your holidays.


----------



## dollyruel (Jul 18, 2011)

Good news Mistybabe.....just in time to make some Chtistmas goodies. ????


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

Congratulations!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Tonka's Mom (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Great news, enjoy getting back to creating.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad to hear you are doing good.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Great news. :sm01:


----------



## leesuzanne (Aug 19, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wonderful news!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely news. Hope you will continue with Riddle.


----------



## fripouille (Nov 13, 2018)

????????????????


----------



## fripouille (Nov 13, 2018)

????????????????


----------



## midwifebetsy (Apr 9, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

glad you got the good news :sm01:


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Great news!


----------



## knityknot (Mar 25, 2013)

Brilliant news


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Great news


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

Great news!!! Now the tough part,
deciding what you will be knitting!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

That is awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## Lawalkden (Dec 4, 2014)

That is great news! You deserve to celebrate.


----------



## Krykit (Dec 10, 2014)

Fantastic news!!


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Yay on you!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Warmest congratulations! Stay well!


----------



## yramesor (Jan 3, 2013)

Well Done!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

So happy for you!


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Inayah (Aug 14, 2016)

MistyBabe said:


> I'm released from hand surgeon. And no more pt.
> He was surprised at my progress.
> 
> Time for some celebration. ????????????????????????????????


Wow that is wonderful. What type of surgery did you have?

I have arthritis on my left wrist and have been having a lot of pain for looong time.

Finally I have surgery scheduled for November 11th.

What preparations did you have to make? Did you have to take any medicine before the surgery, shower or bath with antibacterial soap before the surgery? Laxative?

I have to check in at 5:00 am. So I have to wake up at 4:00 am to get ready. Its supposed to be five hour at the hospital. Someone has to be there all the time. Then we have to go to the pharmacy for medicines. Thereafter therapy appointments.

Anything else I should know please. How long did you have the cast on?

sorry too many questions.

Zarinah


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Good.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Whooooo is right! You must be so pleased and relieved


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

Inayah said:


> Wow that is wonderful. What type of surgery did you have?
> 
> I have arthritis on my left wrist and have been having a lot of pain for looong time.
> 
> ...


On my left hand. It's the thumb actually. Been getting shots(4) to see if they would help the pain. They aren't helping.
So now it's surgery. He go in and removed the diseased(arthritis)bone in the joint and take a piece of tendon and put in the joint to cushion the joint. He'll put a pin in to hold it together and stitches. Probably be 6 weeks of splints and pt.
I think I better get some gifts made between now and then.

I just had to stop taking anything that would thin my blood...aspirin, etc.
No special shower instructions or laxatives. But my surgery only took a little bit over an hour. It was outpatient. 
Two weeks, then it was (cast) taken off and stitches recovered. Two weeks and then the pin was taken out. And two weeks, three times a week, of physical therapy. The surgeon had 4 weeks of pt ordered. But I actually only had 4 sessions of pt instead of 12.
I made sure I did my exercises at home and I think that shortened my recovery time.
I posted a previous post called "Looking Good" here on health, too. About the after surgery.

Prayers that you have a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MistyBabe said:


> I'm released from hand surgeon. And no more pt.
> He was surprised at my progress.
> 
> Time for some celebration. ????????????????????????????????


Yippee!!


----------



## Inayah (Aug 14, 2016)

MistyBabe said:


> On my left hand. It's the thumb actually. Been getting shots(4) to see if they would help the pain. They aren't helping.
> So now it's surgery. He go in and removed the diseased(arthritis)bone in the joint and take a piece of tendon and put in the joint to cushion the joint. He'll put a pin in to hold it together and stitches. Probably be 6 weeks of splints and pt.
> I think I better get some gifts made between now and then.
> 
> ...


----------

